# Wago 750-841 - Online Change für Web Visu



## Pietpinguin (22 April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei für die WAGO 750-841 (FW16) eine WEB Visualisierung zu projektieren. Funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut. Aber wie bekomme ich den Webserver auf der WAGO nach einer Änderung eines Visu-Bildes upgedatet, um im Browser das aktuelle Bild zu sehen. Meine Lösung bestand darin, im CoDeSy (2.3.9.7) auf "alles Übersetzten" und neu laden gegangen bin. Dies ist wahrscheinlich nicht der normale Weg. Gibt es hier soetwas wie ein Online change für die Bilder?

Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis!


----------



## IBFS (22 April 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, wird die Visu nur korrekt geupdatet, 
wenn du IRGENDWAS im SPS Code geändert hast.
D.h. Visu ändern + runterspielen sollte nicht gehen
und online change der VISU geht meines Wissens
garnicht.

Gruß


----------



## cas (22 April 2010)

probiers mal mit "alles bereinigen" !

ABER eventuell geht dann beim upload das Programm in STOP und muß wieder gestartet werden.

Das alles bereinigen sorgt dafür, das *alles* nochmal hoch geschoben wird. Sonst wird *nur neues* hochgeladen (nicht geändertes) bis aufs Programm.
Eine Bitmap, die geändert wurde gibt es ja schon auf dem Controller und wird somit nicht nochmals hochgeladen.
Danach schon...

Hoffe es geht dann...

Eventuell solltest du in deinem Browser die tMP dateien (Web-TMP ?) löschen.

MfG CAS


----------



## Matze001 (23 April 2010)

Ich hab bei mir im PLC_PRG ne Variable DUMMY die ich dann immer verwende wenn ich etwas an der Visu änder.

Dummy:=Dummy; oder Dummy:= 0;

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Pietpinguin (23 April 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise! Dann komm ich wohl bei Änderungen der Visu um ein Neuladen nicht herum.


----------



## IBFS (24 April 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir im PLC_PRG ne Variable DUMMY die ich dann immer verwende wenn ich etwas an der Visu änder.
> Dummy:=Dummy; oder Dummy:= 0;


 
Beim ersten Projekt hat das schon etwas gedauert diese Eigenart herauszufinden


----------

